

Youth 'cannot live' without web - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8305731.stm

======
petercooper
Quite a turnaround from the mid 1990s when admitting you actually used the
Internet made you stick out like a geek at school. Well, in the UK anyway :)

------
enobrev
Inevitable. What will really be interesting is when they're older and realize
that instant access to all human knowledge is a basic human right, and launch
satellites (or finally get mesh networks working right) for truly ubiquitous
internet.

------
indranil
The internet has basically, and correct me please if I go overboard, become a
massive cultural melting-pot. It's like a single country above all these
borders in the real world, and that I think appeals to a lot of the people
today.

------
eleitl
I'm 43, and a "digital native", too. And I question this "understand deeply"
thing. I would not claim to understand the Internet deeply, and I'm only a
professional user since 1992, or so.

~~~
req2
It's the difference between a 18 year old French speaker that learned French
from the cradle, and a 43 year old French speaker that learned French to
fluency in college.

~~~
eleitl
The point I was trying to make is that many of the so-called digital natives
don't know shit.

I'm only doing computing since 1981 or so (it was mostly goats, earthen
floors, abacuses and kerosene lamps before), and every day I'm painfully
reminded how little I know. Now enter the so-called digital native.

So excuse me if I laugh politely at your metaphor.

------
BigZaphod
It's not just "youth" that feel that way - I know I do - but I'm old and
irrelevant now that I'm 30.

